# Wrist pain.



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

These past couple days I've felt a lot of discomfort in my wrist and hand. Only my right one. At first my pink and ring finger were feeling pretty tingly, then my wrist got uncomfortabley ache-y, now its just uncomfortable in general but the tingling in my fingers is gone. I tried to write today on my homework and could NOT make my hand function for whatever reason.

As we speak right now though, the pain is between my wrist and my knuckles, on the back of my hand...I was using a brace and it felt a little better but now it hurts again and locks up when I use the brace.

Iced it which helped a lot today. But now I ran out of ice and it hurts again 

It has been fine when I've been riding, saddling, lifting hay bales, roping or driving the truck... but writing, typing, etc is an issue.

My athletic director at the school thought it might be carpal tunnel or something. 

I do have a doctors appointment for another unrelated reason on monday so I'm going to bring it up.

What do you guys think...?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds like carpal tunnel to me - I have it in my left wrist and what you've described is how mine is. Speak with the doc to be sure, and he'll be able to give you advice to help it.

I usually wrap mine in a bandage for support but I keep running out of bandages because they're also having to deal with tendinitis in my elbows and rheumatoid arthritis in my knees. And I'm only 24, clearly made from cheap parts LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I also have wrist pain, but it is on the underside of my wrist and only a bit on the back of my hand. I've had it for years, but I finally figured out only in the summer. Which made NO sense, since that was the time I least used the computer. I finally figured out it was being caused by riding, but only bothered me when I was on the keyboard. I now wear a wrist support when riding and problem is solved.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

*tendonitis*

Sounds like tendonitis to me. My mother had similar symptoms. She went to a hand specialist who gave her a cortizone shot and a splint to wear.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you guys think it could be related to the fact that I've been riding with double reins (Draw reins + regular reins) lately? It actually feels a bit better now but now that I think about it the pain did start after I started going that with Ruger. Maybe I just wasn't used to using my hands like that? With school I only rode him one this past week and the pain is almost gone, just a little twinge every now and then.

Doctor's appointment is in an hour so I'll see what there is to be said.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

It kinda sounds like tendonitis. I have it in my wrist, and it comes and goes in spells as it pleases. I can be fine one day and the next I can't even squeez anything, then it just goes away again after a week or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

If it is the ring and little finger it is not carpal tunnel. (carpal tunnel affects the thumb and index and sometimes the middle finger...) Sounds like it is your ulnar nerve. (I am a hand therapist....so trust me!) If you are doing a lot with your wrist bent ulnarly... that is, toward the little finger side..) you probably have compressed the ulnar nerve where it runs thru the wrist. The brace should help. Try ice as well. And NSAIDS like motrin for inflammation. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks cebee! That's exactly what I did and it went away. It hasn't hurt so bad as of late (Knock on wood )


----------

